# دورات تدريبية Qa/qc؟؟؟



## مهندس الوادي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو من السادة افادتنا عن دورات تدريبية خاصة بـ Qa/qc و خاصة في مجال الخرسانة ، و يفضل ان يكون في السعودية 
و جزاكم الله خيرا و تقبل منكم صيامكم و طاعاتكم و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## ahmed_engineer (11 أكتوبر 2007)

يا أخى الكريم
يوجد المعهد القومى للجودة بالقاهرة التابع للهيئة العامة للمواصفات والجودة والذى يعطى دورات مكثفة ومتخصصة فى خلال ايام بسيطة لانه يخدم الدول العربية كلها 
ومستواه عالى جدا والدورات قوية ومفيدة جدا والاسعار تتراوح مابين 500 الى 700 جنيه للدورة الواحدة 
وانت ممكن تزور مصر (سياحة) لمدة اسبوع واحد فقط وتاخذ الدورة ثم ترجع على طول وممكن تأتى عن طريق الباخرة علشان ارخص
ادخل على الموقع وحمل جدول مواعيد الدورات واسعارها 

موقع الهيئة على الانترنت
www.eos.org.eg

العنوان:2 ش عباس العقاد - مدينة نصر - القاهرة


----------



## ahmed_engineer (11 أكتوبر 2007)

وهذه هى اسماء الدورات التى قدمت العام الماضى


----------



## مهندس الوادي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس احمد


----------



## محمد صبحى عيسى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

